# Local 11 interview score!



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What was your aptitude test score? Any previous experience? Did you bring doughnuts?


----------



## mmm-horchata (Mar 27, 2019)

I got a 75 on the aptitude test. Lol no doughnuts!


----------



## mmm-horchata (Mar 27, 2019)

75 no doughnuts no prior experience


----------

